# Possible to flower this early?



## Othello (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the help~!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 19, 2006)

How did you determine they were abandoned?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> How did you determine they were abandoned?


*This is true. How do you know those arn't somebody's plant's man. You better be careful dude growers don't like their crops messed with. Just a word of warning. *


----------



## HGB (Jun 19, 2006)

why would ya mess with a fellow grower's plant's?

bad karma will come your way for sure.....


----------



## gcr6bk (Jun 19, 2006)

Ha QUACK!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2006)

*The first plant is a male for sure. The rest of them are really to close together but are looking great. *


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, a couple of small ones but looking real good for not having anything done to them.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 19, 2006)

Man I wish that came with my house lol


----------

